# Carrier Model #FV4BNB006



## BBonefied (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a Carrier Heat Pump that the blower motor stopped working. It is a verible speed motor and and has a cotrol module attached to it. I had someone check it out and he hooked up a tester to it and had the gotten the motor to start. He said that the module was bad and replaced it. The module didnt take care of it and said the motor was bad... The motor to my understanding is only sold with the module and is about $1500. My question(s) is if, the motor is bad then why did it start when the tester was hooked to it. The motor does act like it wants to go at this point but goes back and forth. How can I test the motor to verify it is bad? And if it is, is it only sold with the module and how much should it cost? Thank you, BBonefied

OK... I see that most of you have said that its probably the wrong module...
the original module has a tag with;
GE 3/4 Hp
01/10/03
DG02 015JOC

The replacement has;
RMOD46AE244
HP .75 VOLTS 240 AMPS 6.8
PH 1 FREQ 60 ROTATION CCW
FOR MOTOR PART NUMBER HD46AE244 (this number is on the motor)

on another sticker on the new module
GE ECM Motors by REGAL-BELOIT
ECM2.3
DG04
3/4hp 120/240v
5/13/2009 14 C03JC6 


at a loss thanks for all of your responses


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

Probably used the wrong motor module. Carrier has 3 modules and you have to use the correct on or the motor will not function. The modules are identical but the part numbers are different.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep.
If the tester ran the motor. Then the motor isn't bad.
The tech might have been given the wrong module by the distributor.

He needs to go back and get the correct one.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Tester gives input to the module doesn't it guys. Motor ran so module and motor are good. Problem is the control board.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Marty S. said:


> Tester gives input to the module doesn't it guys. Motor ran so module and motor are good. Problem is the control board.



Depends which tester he used.

Many just send input to the module to run full speed.
Some times the module will respond to full speed input. But won't respond to a slow start input.

Very few VS motors actually go bad. 

There is a way to test the motor only( 2 ways actually).

But, the one way will knock you on your butt pretty hard if you slip up. And I mean hard.


OP: How old is your air handler. Less then 5 years, the motor and module are under warranty.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Which was it, wrong module or bad circuit board?


----------



## MAFV112 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Curious on fix*

Im wondering what was your fix? Im having same problem n tech says its the motor n quoted over $1000 im having a hard time believing its motor so any help would be great


----------



## cfito1 (Jan 4, 2012)

What the quote price on a carrier circuit board and defrost board serial number # fv4bnb006


----------

